# Small rifle primers



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

Here in West Michigan, for the last couple of months, I have been able to find any cci 400,450 or Winchester WSR primers.

What have you seen?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

FarmerRuss said:


> Here in West Michigan, for the last couple of months, I have been able to find any cci 400,450 or Winchester WSR primers.
> 
> What have you seen?


https://www.outdoorlimited.com/spec...primers-6-1-2-116-small-rifle-wsr-1000-count/


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you for the link BUT...
what about at your local store?


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

goodatit said:


> https://www.outdoorlimited.com/spec...primers-6-1-2-116-small-rifle-wsr-1000-count/


Well, I checked out your link...
with hazmat / shipping it comes to $65.46 that is almost double what it is local.
I will have to pass.
Thank the same.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

FarmerRuss said:


> Well, I checked out your link...
> with hazmat / shipping it comes to $65.46 that is almost double what it is local.
> I will have to pass.
> Thank the same.


i don't blame you for passing. hazmat fee is criminal. i can't remember last time i heard about a box of primers exploding. last time i bought primers was about 2 yr. ago,at a gun shop in the mo. ozarks. local is always best way to go.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Midway has them on sale and is running a free hasmazmat it you go over $150 dollars

order yourself 5K of each that you use 10K of the ones you use the most and be set for a little while.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1301776634

I have heard man I shouldn't have hit the credit card so hard but I never here , gee I have too many primers sitting on the shelf.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my local store has a full stock currently , I need to buy some more of the Large Rifle , I caught a deal on small rifle and small pistol a while back and have a few of those left.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Midway has them on sale and is running a free hasmazmat it you go over $150 dollars
> 
> order yourself 5K of each that you use 10K of the ones you use the most and be set for a little while.
> 
> ...


This is always my approach, mostly because I can't seem to find exactly what I'm looking for in local shops and I got tired of mixing components once I've developed a load. I start shopping when I get down to a flat (5K) of my regular match stuff. 

I'll catch a no-hazmat & cheap shipping at Brownells and drop $6-700.00 at a whack to get what I need rather than play the hit/miss game locally. I have it shipped to my office, so one of our "adults" can sign for it, rather than play tag with UPS.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm so glad the Williams gun sight is a short drive for me. If they don't have what I want in stock they will have it with in a week.

 Al


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

I was not really asking where to buy them but if anyone else was seeing a shortage.
Our local shop and Cabelas has not had any in the last 2 months.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been to two Cabelas in 2019 a few times and the reloading stocks were sad at both each time. I wonder if they are getting out of reloading components slowly or just stocking less so they can add another isle of women's clothing. it is important to conserve shelf space on low mark up items to fill the store with the high % profit items. 

there should not be any actual shortage of primers , see if your dealer can order what you want.

I went to my local dealer last Thursday he didn't have the bullets I wanted in stock I asked if he could get them the price he gave me was 1.09 a box less than the best online price I could find and with no shipping as long as I could wait for them to come with his weekly order. I paid for them right there and will pick them up when they come in.

I sort of wonder if a lot of people didn't buy every primer they could before the 2016 election and have been working from their personal stock for 3 years then with primers not flying off the shelf some dealers keep little around hoping to sell the less popular.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

No shortage here.

Jeff


----------

